# HD tune shows i have damaged sectors?!



## dmw2692004 (Mar 9, 2007)

I ran a HD tune Diskcheck and it shows that i have a bunch of damaged sectors on my Samgsung spinpoint HD, is there any way that i can repair these sectors?

HEres a SC:


----------



## Geoff (Mar 9, 2007)

Right click on your hard drive under my computer, click properties, then tools, then "check now".

It will check your hard drive for errors, and correct them.  And make sure to select both boxes before running.


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 9, 2007)

Or run chkdsk /f (chkdsk /r if you want to try and recover anything that might be in those sectors)


----------



## dmw2692004 (Mar 9, 2007)

and if that doesnt work? throw out the HD?


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 10, 2007)

You can hold on to it, but if more bad sectors keep popping up the drive is on it's way out.


----------

